# Integral full tang laser gyuto



## Jmcc (Nov 15, 2019)

Hey guys just finished this 240×50mm integral full tang gyuto
Hand forged from silver steel BS 1407 which is similar to spicy white 26c3
2.4mm above heel
1.7mm halfway down spine
.6mm near tip
HRC62


----------



## Jmcc (Nov 15, 2019)

More pics


----------



## Jmcc (Nov 15, 2019)

Forgot this 1


----------



## Matus (Nov 15, 2019)

That looks very nice.


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 15, 2019)

Looks great, like the red lining.


----------



## inferno (Nov 15, 2019)

Jmcc said:


> More pics



very good work. i can see you took no shortcuts. this must have taken quite some time to finish. but then you know its perfect, then its worth it.


----------



## Jmcc (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks guys 
Yes it takes a lot of work to forge by hand then finish,all very enjoyable work tho


----------



## Jmcc (Nov 16, 2019)

I will be paying to be a hobbyist craftsman over weekend so this will be available
It's from a batch of 6 I'm putting finishing touches too


----------



## Midsummer (Nov 16, 2019)

Looks like a tapered tang.


----------



## Jmcc (Nov 16, 2019)

Yes it's a tapered tang


----------



## orangehero (Nov 16, 2019)

She's a beauty! It is obvious you put in a lot of time and work on the final finish. Looks like you're missing a maker's mark? Looking forward to seeing more of your work!


----------

